# Paint repair



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Some a****e backed into the front of the wife's car (see attached pic). I am inclined in the first instance to buy some Chipex and try that. Any better suggestions?


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

experienced advice / guidance appreciated


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Id say you have nothing to loose trying chipex if it makes it less noticeable, Touch up paint and wet sanding i would guess would be risky as appears to be on a crease. Failing the Chipex looking decent, probably be a respray


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Most (re-spray) places are closed. I used a mobile guy some years back who did a decent job but he wouldn't do it on the basis he would have to re-spray the whole front and couldn't guarantee a paint match!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Got similar if a little smaller on the rear of our Reflex Silver Polo I am doing. I think the goal here is to try and touch it up so that your eye is not drawn to it. Due to the colour you will always see it unless it professionally done in some way. yours is in probably the worst place as you sort of always will look at that part of the car. I have concluded that I am not going to get perfection so as long as I cant spot it at first glance from afar then I will leave it as that until I can get it done professionally


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I think I would also reluctantly go for the smart repair.....if it doesn’t work out then go the respray route :thumb:
Paul


----------



## daveraptor660 (May 23, 2020)

Hi there a nice easy way is to very lightly 2000 grit wet and dry the area to just very very slightly dull the paint. Then touch in with your touch up base coat and clear you don’t need much at all once cured very lightly again use 3000 grit wet and dry this removes very little product and will also make it easier to polish up. Then just use cutting compound to bring back the shine but be careful on the ridge and give the panel time to cool down between passes of the compound it want be factory but it will be a lot better just take you time a be sparring with the paint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

